# Something I am doing wrong?



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

When I clicked on Upload so that I could post some of my photographs The message said that I did not have "permission" to do so. Can someone please tell me why.


----------



## Dude (Nov 14, 2018)

Maybe the files exceeded the site's size limitations? Did you try to embed them in your post or add them as attachments?


----------



## Beasts (Apr 14, 2006)

Once I was told I didn't have "permission" I wrote this post. I have since added photos to a thread with no problems but I still have no idea what I needed permission for.


----------

